# Royal morph breeding question's.



## Jay_1987 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi i am looking into breeding royal morph's in the future and was wanting to know a few decent pairing's i could make up if i got about a grand's worth of hatchling's. Have bin looking at bee's and killer bee's and also super pastel's and think they are all great but was just wondering what you all thought?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

You can probably buy a Super Pastel and a Bumblebee for around the £1k mark, then you're just one step from the Killerbee.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bumblebee male and 2x pastel females = £1k
doubt you'll easily find a super pastel female, and if (when old enough) she decides not to lay, you'll get no offspring that year
whereas if you've got 2 females..........


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

The OP likes Super Pastels as they are so would have the pleasure of owning that too


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> The OP likes Super Pastels as they are so would have the pleasure of owning that too


got a few here...
couldnt agree more re: the pleasure of owning
as said tho, "might be a problem sourcing a female"


----------



## Jay_1987 (Oct 14, 2009)

I also have a normal female so what would i get from putting the bee to her? How about 1.1 pastel and 0.1 bee? Would be able to do super's then?


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

Jay_1987 said:


> I also have a normal female so what would i get from putting the bee to her? How about 1.1 pastel and 0.1 bee? Would be able to do super's then?


 
if you get 1.0 bee and 0.2 pastel you would still make super pastels plus more bumblebees and spiders and not sure if you get killerbees from that pair alan1 will let us know. (dont think you can)

plus then you could put the bee to your normal and get pastels spiders normals and bumblebees


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

nicole horsell said:


> if you get 1.0 bee and 0.2 pastel you would still make super pastels plus more bumblebees and spiders and not sure if you get killerbees from that pair alan1 will let us know. (dont think you can)
> 
> plus then you could put the bee to your normal and get pastels spiders normals and bumblebees



Not sure but i think you would get Killers from a Bee x Pastel (as you'll have the double Pastel gene from the Bee & the Pastel). I'm hoping to get a Super Pastel male this year & then maybe next year if my Spider is up to size i'll have a go at breeding her.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Not sure but i think you would get Killers from a Bee x Pastel (as you'll have the double Pastel gene from the Bee & the Pastel). I'm hoping to get a Super Pastel male this year & then maybe next year if my Spider is up to size i'll have a go at breeding her.


 
i think your right with it able to make killers. :blush: there should be a fair few supers born this summer. spend the money and get a really nice 1 :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

nicole horsell said:


> i think your right with it able to make killers. :blush: there should be a fair few supers born this summer. spend the money and get a really nice 1 :2thumb:



Yeah my Hubby is buying me one, so will look around & see whats available (i'll just make sure it's feeding well). Last thing i need is to pay out large amounts of money & the thing won't eat :whistling2:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

get a MALE bumblebee, becuase he can be run thru ANY other female (excluding another spider gene animal) that you might have
also, 2 female pastels in your collection are seriously worth having

bumblebee x pastel...

1:8 normal
2:8 pastel
1:8 super pastel
1:8 spider
2:8 bumblebee
1:8 killerbee

chance per egg


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> as said tho, "might be a problem sourcing a female"


True enough, I only got mine I think as I was one of the first through the door at Donny last year.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> True enough, I only got mine I think as I was one of the first through the door at Donny last year.


congrats mate...
i didnt arrive til 10 a.m :devil:
if i'd seen her, i sure as hell would've bought


----------

